# pacman frog breeding help



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello
i am interested in starting a pacman frog (ceratophrys cranwelli) breeding project and need some help on what set up i need,what time i shood breed and any other information i need to know 
thanks for your help
joe


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

you need to get 2 breeding size adults, male and female and start on a 3 month drying/cool down period, dropping the temps to the low 70s and spray once and leave for upto 3 months, still offering occasional food, after the cool down period you need to minic heavy rainfall for a few days wich should intise the frogs to breed, after the mating has been done you then need to set the female up in a shallow fish tank with a bit of land, rocks and hides, theres quite alot of good breeding info on the net to get a more indepth info on breeding them, incase (wich i probly have) missed anything, dont go into it lightly tho, the tadpoles are highly cannabilistic and will need seperating into groups of 5 and when the metomorphisis to frog is complete they will all need there own enclosures, good luck mate, i love these frogs and hope to breed myself one day.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
u can iduce a cool period with a rise in humidity to encorage breeding, remember to seperate tadpoles and froglets as the are canabalistic 
alot of people use hormones to induce breeding and it is comanly belived that this is the only way.
this is not true, several breeders have used natural spawning and produced healthy frogs


----------

